# Tannins Question



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

My family and I are going on vacation for a week tomorrow. I just got a piece of wood today from my LFS for my bristlenose pleco. The water is yellow, but it looks kind of pretty. I didn't soak the wood at all. I'm just wondering if I leave it in there will the water be super brown and icky looking when I get back? Should I take it out and soak it while I'm gone? And all it does is lower the ph a bit right?


----------



## sue6196 (Sep 26, 2011)

As far as I know if won't hurt the water other than lowering ph, which some fish like. However, your water might be quite dark by the time you come back. I've had some pieces only leach tannins for a short while and after a couple of water changes the water looks fine. However, my daughter had one piece that would not stop coloring the water. I must have boiled it and let it sit in the hot water until cooled about 6 times and it still was as dark as ever. I've also heard you can bake it, but I don't know anything about that. I would just leave it in, do a water change each week, and if after a couple of week it still is coloring your water, then try boiling it.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

A good rule of thumb is always to soak to release the tannins.Most driftwood from LFS should come clean of tannins after a few days of soaking.Just cover with water in a bucket and change the water every day until the water stays clear during a day soak.When you get back a water change will be in order.The water may be dark,just be prepared.How big is your tank.I would do at least a 25-50 % water change.Plus take out the wood and let it soak.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'll be fine. The amount of tannins just has to do with the wood. Some types produce a lot, some don't. Mopani seems to be the worst and one of the more common available in stores. Not likely that it will stop after just a few days no matter which type. Soaking is more important to get the wood to sink naturally, IMO. Tannin release varies.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

itll soak out, it will get darker yellow/tan once more water creeps into the wood.

It will lower the Ph if you dont have a good buffer to start with. I soak mine for a few hours in scalding hot water in the bathtub, the heat expands and opens the pores better and relases the tannins quickly HOWEVER not all will leech out so you will have "blackwater" conditions for a bit. I like the tan water more then clear, the fish seem to pop better especially the dwarf cichlids


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't know about your other fish but bristlenose plecos from my experience love tannin-filled, soft acidic water. Nothing wrong with kind of brown water either.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are lucky with your Tannins! I had tannins when I first put drift wood in my tank, but it is long gone now.
Most fish LOVE tannins in the water, and it's kind of cool looking, since it makes it look more like a "lake" would.
It won't hurt your fish at all, but it may get darker. If you really don't like the darkness or more pronounced yellowish colour when you get home, carbon cartridges will help remove the tannins.


----------

